# 59cm Moots Compact SL on ebay



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm not really in the market but it looks tempting. Do any of you Moots lovers think this is a good deal at current bid of $1250 with ~15hrs left to bid? Sorry I don't know how to post the link. Its easy to find under frames.


----------

